# Eenie meenie miney mo...



## Schwinn499 (Apr 18, 2018)

Had some of em out so I snapped a shot...take your pick...


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice collection!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sld6914 (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice to see them outside for a little bit of sunshine. You have one of the nicest lightweight collections.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks like what I had years ago. Great looking group! Hope you hang onto them for a while.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 10, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Had some of em out so I snapped a shot...take your pick...View attachment 791196








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

